# Eclipse Madness



## goathiker

So it begins, the life of being in the middle of the totality line. 
Tent spaces in private backyards are renting for $1000 a night. Our little unincorporated town is expecting 100,000 people. Salem is expecting over a million and the woods will be wall to wall with Luciferians. 
Lock up your black cats and horned goats, we're under siege...

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck. That sounds horrible.


----------



## Damfino

How many acres do you have? Lock the goats in your garage and rent out their pasture for one night. You could make some big $$$!


----------



## PippasCubby

Yeah, it sounds like it is going to be a mad house.

We're lucky to have friends that are in the area, so we just need to brave the traffic :-/

I think the majority of the people who are traveling to see it are those who don't want to miss a once (or twice) in a lifetime event, not necessarily trouble makers. But, there will always be those who are up to no good.


----------



## goathiker

I'm sure the grand majority of people just want to see the eclipse and have no intention of causing trouble. There's a larger issue here and it could turn bad. 
We are expecting 1000 people for every resident of the Oregon coast. Imagine what would happen if 1000 or more people showed up to your house with nothing. How long would it take before you ran out of food, your sewer backed up, your well ran dry, your internet and phone service failed, etc? How long would people really be able to live under the crowded conditions before the fighting, drinking, etc got out of hand and the whole house erupted into a war? 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## HoosierShadow

Sounds like everything I've heard about Western KY! Hopkinsville area. I heard it's supposed to be insane! 
A lot of schools are letting students out early that day since I believe it's expected to happen around 2:30pm and most kids are getting out of school around that time.

My kids should be showing that afternoon at our state fair, so it should be a fun day!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

The total eclipse zone runs through western NC, but I can see 96% eclipse here, so I think I'll just watch it at home.


----------



## goathiker

Fill up your car before you come, the gas stations are running out fast lol. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## PippasCubby

goathiker said:


> Fill up your car before you come, the gas stations are running out fast lol.


I know! It is crazy! I am planning on even bringing some emergency gas.

Where we are going is typically about a 5 hour trip...I wonder how long it will actually be. I am thinking the first half won't be too bad, but from Portland south it will be terrible. It's bad on a normal day!

I keep second guessing myself about whether it or not it is worth it to go...I just know I will regret it if we don't go though, so here's to a crazy weekend! :7up:


----------



## luvmyherd

IHEARTGOATS said:


> The total eclipse zone runs through western NC, but I can see 96% eclipse here, so I think I'll just watch it at home.


I saw 96% in the 90's. I have been following this event ever since. I am determined to see a total. We got reservations a couple of hours out on the east side. We will be keeping a close eye on traffic reports to determine when we should head in. Looks like it will be crazy no matter what but I will be happy to just get into the zone without getting to the middle.
I do feel for the people of Oregon (and all of the eclipse states). We have family in Corvallis who were told weeks ago to prepare as if for a natural disaster.


----------



## Jessica84

People are going crazy here so I can't imagine what it will be like there. I've seen so many ISO eclipse glasses lol me? I'm looking at husbands welding helmet thinking that will probably work just fine, if not that's ok. I also saw one post that said to keep your pets locked up so they don't look at the sun and go blind. I thought it any of my goats are looking at the sun I'll be treating for polio.


----------



## luvmyherd

Jessica, we read an article about that. Basically is said that only humans are stupid enough to stare at the sun until it blinds them.:7up:

Your welding helmet should be a 14. We used a 12 for the last eclipse and suffered no ill effects though.


----------



## lottsagoats1

We will be having 56% eclipse. I was it back in the 60's when I was a kid. I have to work thru most of it, I work 3-11, but I will sneak peeks as I do pre-work chores.


----------



## sassykat6181

We are also in the totality zone here in South Carolina. Its nuts already. People are frantically searching for glasses like it was announced yesterday. 
We saw a post today on fb for someone renting out the upper floor of their house for 12k. Ummm yeah ok!! We have a large front yard and a bigger pasture, but I have no plans to invite strangers to my house.
We have 2 friends coming from Florida and 3 from Massachusetts. Local places are charging anywhere from $10-100 for a parking spot.
The city 45 mins North is predicting almost 500000 people to invade.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow


----------



## Ranger1

We did plan to go somewhere in the desert in the middle of Oregon and hike back into some state land so there'd be no people around. We realized though, that the traffic getting there is still going to be horrible. With all the tourists, I don't see how it's not possible for a fire to start, and if it turns into a wildfire, we'd be stuck down there with no way out because traffic would be so bad. (My thoughts, anyway) So we're staying home where it will be 98%. Supposed to be tons of people in our little town too, because of the observatory we have.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

I saw these tips for watching the Eclipse and thought I should share.

1. The people of Tennessee may have the best view but will also be the first to be sacrificed. ( Sorry Mike)

2. Animals may behave strangely. If your dog speaks like a man heed it's dire warning.

3.Don't trust the squirrel with the childs face. It speaks only lies.

4. When your double arrives, resist the inclination to fight it. It may be stronger than you. Chances are it will disappear after the eclipse. Be careful it doesn't switch places, it will be a few decades before you get the chance to come back.

5. If you stare into the void, and it blinks first, you win. But the prize is insanity.

6. Werewolves are not only impossible to kill during an eclipse, they become SUPER WEREWOLVES.

7. Whatever you do don't buy any weird plants, we don't want a repeat of last time.

8. Apophis, the Moon Serpent, may try to eat you. Let him.

9. If once upon a time you were falling in love, but now your only falling apart, there's nothing you can do. This a different type of eclipse.


----------



## sassykat6181

^ #9 is the best!!


----------



## PippasCubby

sassykat6181 said:


> ^ #9 is the best!!


Haha! I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## goathiker

I like #7 but, I'm old enough to remember Little Shop of Horrors on Broadway. lol 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my gracious. I just laughed so hard I cried!

Our "eclipse" here will be minor and I'm not inclined to travel. I'll be praying for safety and sanity for those of you who are being inundated!


----------



## goathiker

I got my eclipse glasses 3 weeks ago and just don't have parking for extra cars. This will be my second eclipse as I saw the annular in 79. That one went to a nice dark day but still had a halo because the moon was farther away from us. I have also seen many partials. This one is supposed to be something special. 
Then there's the sign of Revelations 5 over Jerusalem September 23, and another total over America in 7 years... Yeah, it's got a lot of people hiped up lol. 
We're all set, food, feed, gas, water, and eyewear. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## PippasCubby

goathiker said:


> This will be my second eclipse as I saw the annular in 79. That one went to a nice dark day but still had a halo because the moon was farther away from us. I have also seen many partials.


I was talking to my mom about how we were planning on watching this year's eclipse, and she told me her experience of the '79 total eclipse. Apparently she was just walking to class at WSU, and by golly, it happened. She doesn't remember there being so much hype about it.


----------



## catharina

I'm planning to drive the kids & myself all night on what would normally be a 10 hour drive to Seneca Oregon--then just watch it & turn around for home. Spend the night in a CA hotel on the way back if I have to. We're bringing sleeping bags, food, H20 & as few expectations as possible... For me, planning=expectations=disappointments...any thoughts? Are they really going to close roads?


----------



## sassykat6181

Our friend friends left Massachusetts early this morning to come to our place in South Carolina. After 12 hours of driving, they'd only gone about what should have been 6 hours worth of travel. 
Now they're looking at the weather thinking about stopping somewhere up there instead.


----------



## goathiker

We've got a road closure due to a bad crash with several people entrapped. 
We also had a small plane crash this morning with two casualties. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Y'all be careful


----------



## Oreosmom

Crazy, I say times come the crazies have excaped. Keep away from Oregon it's already been invaided! I hear aliens have landed their taking over the cities, hide your dogs, hide your cats, hide your livestock and your wives, hide anything dear to your heart and run! run fast, run silent, Run Deep, run Forrest run!!!
I wonder if my rations from the world ending in 2000 are still good I'll, have to look into that!


----------



## goathiker

You mean you didn't eat them all when the world ended on 12 20 2012?

I did have a weird thought though. With all that's going on in the world between countries, nationalities, and religions. Here are going to be millions of Americans standing in a straight line across their country blinded by eclipse viewing equipment,all at the same time.

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

We're leaving at 5am tomorrow for a 3.5 hr drive. Hoping to make it :crazy:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> We're leaving at 5am tomorrow for a 3.5 hr drive. Hoping to make it :crazy:


I guess you are going towards the mountains
They are expecting a lot of traffic


----------



## Madgoat

PippasCubby said:


> I was talking to my mom about how we were planning on watching this year's eclipse, and she told me her experience of the '79 total eclipse. Apparently she was just walking to class at WSU, and by golly, it happened. She doesn't remember there being so much hype about it.


The reason "this" eclipse is so "special" is it's been 90ish years since one has traversed from one coast of America to the other.

Loved the comments from our favorite GS comedians!

Hoping everyone stays safe and sound.


----------



## Jessica84

Found this on FB, not sure if it would work or not but thought I would share


----------



## Ranger1

It'll dry your camera. You need special lenses to take pictures of it.


----------



## goathiker

Big party in the forest near Prineville...
Clothing is optional lol























In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Judging by the way people follow warnings in this country I expect there will be a lot of blind people come tomorrow night


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG! That is a lot of campers. Can only imagine the garbage they will leave behind.


----------



## New-goat-mom

That picture makes me feel so, so happy that I am staying right here in Texas!


----------



## luvmyherd

>>>Big party in the forest near Prineville...
Clothing is optional lol<<<

I think that is where my son and his wife are. I was upset they did not invite us but now I do not think it would have been so great. We have a campsite in Pasco and are watching the road conditions. So far it is clear going into Baker City. We will leave in the early AM in case the 3 hour drive takes 10 hours. We will keep watching the conditions and leave sooner if it starts looking bad. We too are keeping our expectations in check.


----------



## jschies

goathiker said:


> Big party in the forest near Prineville...
> Clothing is optional lol
> View attachment 122673
> View attachment 122674
> View attachment 122675
> 
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> He is simply alone...
> Dean Koontz


I hope they have a lot of portapotties!!


----------



## wifeof1

About 20 years ago the Heavens Gate cult made headlines when Haileys Comet passed thru. Hope there are no repeats of that. Been thinkin about that all day.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We are going to get a 94% eclipse here
I can live without totality 
I'm starting to get a little concerned about my drive to work tomorrow 
There is one of those DOT signs warning about potential delays


----------



## goathiker

The world is definitely going to end... My truck broke down. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## New-goat-mom

goathiker said:


> The world is definitely going to end... My truck broke down.


Oh no! I am so sorry.


----------



## Lstein

I think we are supposed to get 85% totality. I'm really curious about all the speculation on what animals will do. I'm guessing completely ignore it, which would be typical, after all the hype and speculation lol. I'm at work so I don't get to observe first hand.


----------



## Lstein

Everyone have their eclipse glasses ready?


----------



## Madgoat

Lstein said:


> Everyone have their eclipse glasses ready?


OMG!!!! I almost spit out my water!


----------



## ksalvagno

That is too funny!


----------



## Damfino

Love the Eclipse glasses! Apparently I'm in the 85-90% totality range. I saw CDOT's "Expect heavy eclipse traffic Sunday - Tuesday" warnings on I-25 yesterday. I was on the road for four hours and it seemed like there was less traffic than usual, so the warnings seemed like nothing more than a bunch of hype. 

If it weren't for this thread, I'm not sure I'd even know about the eclipse. No one I know has mentioned it or seems to care. My husband made a projector box thingy with our binoculars but I think it has a lot more to do with the fact that he's fascinated by projectors than because he's interested in eclipses. I watched one of those eclipse projectors in elementary school and I was completely underwhelmed. If the clouds clear up I'll watch my husband's projector to humor him. Apparently a total solar eclipse is going to position itself directly over my house in 2045. Maybe I'll catch that one. Maybe I'll even sell camping spots. But no refunds if it rains on your eclipse!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oreosmom said:


> Crazy, I say times come the crazies have excaped. Keep away from Oregon it's already been invaided! I hear aliens have landed their taking over the cities, hide your dogs, hide your cats, hide your livestock and your wives, hide anything dear to your heart and run! run fast, run silent, Run Deep, run Forrest run!!!
> I wonder if my rations from the world ending in 2000 are still good I'll, have to look into that!


 You made my day, too funny.


----------



## toth boer goats

So funny love the glasses.


----------



## Oreosmom

Damfino said:


> Apparently a total solar eclipse is going to position itself directly over my house in 2045. Maybe I'll catch that one. Maybe I'll even sell camping spots. But no refunds if it rains on your eclipse!


I'll will only be 86 then, might think about it I remember, lol. Eyes might be able to see by then or not!


----------



## goathiker

The next total eclipse is in 2024 actually. It crosses from Maine to California. 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

jschies said:


> I hope they have a lot of portapotties!!


I don't know about portapotties But I bet there's a lot of weed there


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

goathiker said:


> The next total eclipse is in 2024 actually. It crosses from Maine to California.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> He is simply alone...
> Dean Koontz


I thought it comes up from Mexico through East Texas up to Maine ?

https://www.timeanddate.com/eclipse/map/2024-april-8


----------



## goathiker

Yeah, I've heard a few different projections on that one. 
We're not done with the end of the world for this year though. There's still the Revelation sign on 9-23 and the meteorite on 10-8.

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Damfino

So what's this Revelation sign and what's the deal with the meteorite?

Was the "Eclipse Madness" as exciting as expected? Any disasters?

My husband's projector was cooler than expected. He did a great job rigging our binoculars to a tripod. We had a cloudy day but you could still see the sun through the clouds. We could see the clouds blowing across on the projector image, and we could see sunspots during a couple of brief clear spells. When the clouds got thicker we could look directly at the eclipse with regular sunglasses on, so I think the clouds actually improved our view.

The best part was that the day cooled off. It was predicted to be very hot and I wasn't looking forward to bucking hay this afternoon, but after the eclipse the temperature never really recovered so the work was not unpleasant.


----------



## goathiker

I can't really explain the Revelation 12 sign without it being religious but, if you have a bible the sign of John's vision written as Revelation chapter 12 is fulfilled in the stars over temple mount in Jerusalem September 23.

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Jessica84

goathiker said:


> The world is definitely going to end... My truck broke down.
> 
> In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king.
> He cannot rule the world.
> He is simply alone...
> Dean Koontz


Mine broke down too! Well not totally but I was told not to drive in anymore because the front end is done for. I'll blame it on the eclipse not the fact I drive like a mad man on a bumpy road......or threw the field while keith is trying to rope a sick calf


----------



## Damfino

The stars in Revelation 12 are the tribes of Israel. I don't put much stock in astrological Christian-pagan voodooism (last year I was supposed to be ready for disaster surrounding some blood moon or other), so I guess I'm not going to worry about the horse competition I'm hosting on the 23rd getting ruined by the Tribulation. 

Still curious if the "Eclipse Madness" up there was as crazy as predicted. Was it "total insanity", "business was booming", or just a boring "more traffic than usual"?


----------



## PippasCubby

We had an awesome time. We drove from SE Washington to West-Centralish Oregon on Saturday. I would say traffic was fairly normal for a weekend. Took us 6-ish hours including two stops for kid snacks and gas. Monday was a different story. Took us 9-ish hours to get home, including the same stoppage time. But in all fairness, not too bad. If I was a local, I wouldn't have been a happy camper though. It was mostly getting North that was the problem. Once we hit the east bound freeway, it was cake.

The experience itself was awesome. A friend organized, and his wife's friend hosted, approximately 75 people, provided all the food and beverages, eclipse glasses, etc...we just had to show up and pitch a tent. Really just a large camping event, with some amenities.

We all gathered and watched from first contact to last. We had approximately 2 minutes of totality. Here are a few of our pictures from during the eclipse.

Total eclipse...









The "Diamond Ring" as we were exiting totality. (this photo is my pride and joy of the weekend )









Crescents of the eclipse through a colander.


----------



## New-goat-mom

Those are awesome pictures.


----------



## Damfino

I love your photos! 
Mine are kind of lousy, but the clouds made it possible to photograph with our cheap digital camera with no filter. We did not get a total eclipse, but it did disappear more than this a few minutes later. By then the clouds had thinned out too much to take pictures. 









One of my goats suffered from "Eclipse Madness" during the event and began to levitate. Maybe she looked at the sun too long. I did not buy eclipse glasses for my herd. 









I read that in 2045 my area will experience totality for a whopping 6 minutes! Maybe I should start selling tickets now.


----------



## toth boer goats

All awesome pictures. 

Love the goat madness.


----------



## New-goat-mom

Damfino, with levitating goats, I think selling tickets is a must. Just think of how many will be floating around with 6 full minutes! Lol That is just adorable, btw.


----------



## PippasCubby

Thanks  I did enough research ahead of time to know, unless I had a filter, I could only take pictures of the sun when it was totally eclipsed. I had just lined up and clicked, when it started to peak back out, so was super lucky to get the "diamond ring."

I love the levitating goat. I bet it is kind of like super tides...When the moon and sun line up just right, certain goats get pulled into the air ;-)


----------



## groovyoldlady

Being homeschoolers, my girls and I stopped everything and went outside at the appointed hour, just in case . The following photo taken at the height of the eclipse will explain why no one was flocking to Maine for the event. ;-)


----------



## catharina

I drove north & east toward Oregon & none of the stuff that everyone warned about was there, so I just kept going & we slept in the car in Malheur National Forest right in the center of that totality zone. We watched it the next morning with no clouds or smoke & it was great! We did hit traffic on the way back but who cares? The kids will never forget that day.


----------



## groovyoldlady

Oh my goodness. I was just going through my photos on the computer and deleting the duds and...I ACTUALLY DID get a photo of the partial eclipse we had in Maine. I had no idea until just a minute ago (and no, it's not photoshopped). Look just to the left of the bright sun glow...


----------



## glndg

Hello, long lost cousin Jill! Was in Salem during the eclipse. Didn't get great pics, but a few had a little crescent-shape reflection (?) of the eclipse somewhere in the photo. A hot air balloon went past.


----------



## luvmyherd

Well, just got back to *civilization* ie WIFI at a KOA!
The Total Solar Eclipse exceeded my every expectation. Our plans went off without a hitch and no traffic in Eastern Oregon. We stopped at a reststop which turned into an eclipse party. We were close to an Australian gentleman who was quite knowledgeable and gave us hints about what to look for. He even set a timer and gave us a "20 second" warning at the end.
I did not really attempt pictures as I knew there would be so many better ones available. What I did get was photos of a treat few others got.








Kilt wearing, unicycle riding, dressed like the sun, bagpipe playing,
Darth Vader!! Playing Total Eclipse of the Heart.
(I would have preferred, "I'm Being Followed By A Moon Shadow" which I
kept singing but could get no one to join in.)
We could see stars and the street lamps came on along with a sudden cool
breeze. Beyond description.


----------



## luvmyherd

I absolutely love everyone's pictures.
The levitating goat is priceless.
We travel with a box turtle and just before the eclipse started and until it was over; she climbed under her hide and would run back under if I tried to get her out. Afterward she was fine and ate a whole cricket.

It took my daughter's family over 7 hours to get from Corvallis to Seattle afterward.


----------



## Damfino

luvmyherd said:


> .
> View attachment 122902
> 
> Kilt wearing, unicycle riding, dressed like the sun, bagpipe playing,
> Darth Vader!! Playing Total Eclipse of the Heart.
> (I would have preferred, "I'm Being Followed By A Moon Shadow" which I
> kept singing but could get no one to join in.)
> We could see stars and the street lamps came on along with a sudden cool
> breeze. Beyond description.


Wow... I think Scottish Vader unicyclist sounds more interesting than the eclipse! THAT might have been worth driving all the way to Oregon to see! 

I would have sung "Moonshadow" with you. Cat Stevens is one of my favorites.


----------



## luvmyherd

Rod, eclipsing my eclipse.
(I thought everyone would be wearing commemorative clothes.) Not so! We got so many comments as we traveled along the path to Yellowstone. Great conversation starters as most of the folks in Yellowstone had been to the Tetons to see the eclipse. We met two couples that had seen it in Virginia and then come on to Yellowstone.


----------



## darth

I realize the eclipse is over and everyone has gone home but I was looking back on those pictures of the crowds camping and wondered if someone was charging a fee at the gate! That's just about two thirds the population of Aust, I think. incredible.


----------



## darth

groovyoldlady said:


> Being homeschoolers, my girls and I stopped everything and went outside at the appointed hour, just in case . The following photo taken at the height of the eclipse will explain why no one was flocking to Maine for the event. ;-)
> View attachment 122732


Hi grooyoldlady I too home schooled my youngest daughter until the last 3 years of high school. She then skipped a year and a half and now after 6 months of regular school only has 12 months until she goes to uni. The time flew.


----------



## luvmyherd

We saw a number of farms traveling through Idaho, after the fact, with signs reading, "Eclipse Camping $25."


----------

